# Ladies Vest *** Free pattern ***



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a lovely pattern.

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=4218&key=KDNL

Enjoy!


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

It is lovely, might try to do it without the frills - I don't need anything emphasizing my non existent waist line! Thank you for sharing


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice pattern. I need the frill around the neckline, not around the waist! 
Mahalo for sharing!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Looks nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice, thx


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have downloaded it and hope to make it soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

This is beautiful, and I have the perfect yarn for it. Thank you!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like it without the frills too. That should be an easy adjustment--right? What kind of yarn are you going to use Knitterlin?


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern swampygirl, it will look classy in any colour, thanks again Tessa28


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. This one might just motivate me to make something for myself.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

actually i have a tummy and the peplum design is in right now which means i would keep the top frill but make it long
-awesome -thx for that


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern it is lovely, Tessa28


----------

